# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  ИГРИЩА  (не-детские) МОЛОДЕЦКИЕ игровой блок

## Львовна

ИГРИЩА  не-детские МОЛОДЕЦКИЕ (от дуэта Д.Евочки)
( «народный» игровой блок)


[IMG]http://*********su/7016916.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/7071191.png[/IMG]
Ну а если серьезно: игровой командный блок Ж против М  с использованием осовремененных (до безобразия)  русско-народных забав, плавно переходящих  в массовую игру на танцполе))) 

КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: изначально от 3 до 7 пар, но в процессе  в игру вовлекается весь зал.

РЕКВИЗИТ: картузы, кокошники или веночки (можно,конечно, и без них, но с ними краше), 2 ложки, 2 лошадки на палочках….ииииии…ЛАПОТЕНЫ  в количестве 2 пары( можно, конечно, и без них, но с ними смешнее)

 ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 25-30 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1800


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (09.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

Игровушка опробирована на юбилейной свадьбе еще летом. Но лениво было расписывать. После волшебного "пинка" созрели.

[img]http://*********ru/8587775.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (09.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

...И на молодежной свадьбе опробовано! Народ был в восторге :Grin: 

[img]http://*********su/7029207.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (09.02.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Девчонки за вами не успеешь.

----------

Львовна (09.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Девчонки за вами не успеешь.


 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  пРррррошу понять....и пРррростить.... 

[img]http://*********ru/8593721.jpg[/img]

что-то напало.... и попёрло... аж бесит... спать не дает... по клавишам клоцкает...

[img]http://*********ru/8630585.jpg[/img]

или так...уже... от недосыпа....

[img]http://*********ru/8622393.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (11.02.2016), Львовна (09.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (09.02.2016), Ураган (10.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

ах озорницы!
вот она -русская свадьба на современный лад!
всем любителям русской свадьбы в современной обработке рекомендую!
душеньку то нашу РУССКУЮ никуда не деть-в каких бы мегаполисах мы не жили!
ах люблю я такие игрища!!!!
да кстати везде пригодится-и в пир и в мир-как говорится(блин..аж стихами заговорила)
только над комментами угоришь
про слона.......ахаха
спасибо девули
и не ленитесь наперёд-что есть -выкладывайте!!!!!

кстати-вместо лаптей-калоши расписные можно

----------

Львовна (09.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Нинуль!!!! Вот ЗОЛОТЫЕ СЛОВА!!!!

 :Drag 03:  прям согласна на 200 процентофф со сказанным:




> душеньку то нашу РУССКУЮ никуда не деть-в каких бы мегаполисах мы не жили!


За отзыв ооогромное наше тебе с кисточкой!!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: 




> кстати-вместо лаптей-калоши расписные можно


и...ТОЧНЯК!!!! калоши -это супер!!!! лабутены наизнанку :Yahoo:

----------

дюймовка (09.02.2016), Ураган (10.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  Это популярность, детка!!!!


*Только 9.02 блок вышел в эфир....*( см.ниже)

*Сейчас 2 часа 18 минут 11 .02., а уже столько скачано.....*

[img]http://*********ru/8609880.jpg[/img]


*Пи.си. ..... слов нет... одни выражения ... трясет и меня и Лену.... 

.... что сказать.... Надеюсь тем кто сфиздил...в работе пригодится...

Закон бумеранга никто не отменял.... За отчизну обидно... да и как то Вера в порядочность пропадает....* :Tu:

----------

elen-ka20 (11.02.2016), Kley (11.02.2016), Львовна (11.02.2016), Окрыленная (11.02.2016), Ураган (11.02.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

Упс, знакомая ситуация!!!!! Причём, поговорив со многими авторами сокровищницы, уже выявляются "звёзды слива".
1+1 мы складывать умеем. :Ok: 

Танюш - всё верно...бумеранг существует и он скоро сработает. Всем отличного дня и настроения. с ув. Елена.

----------

elen-ka20 (11.02.2016), Львовна (11.02.2016), Татьянка (11.02.2016), Ураган (11.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Да,Ленусь. Я тоже очень верю в великий и беспощадный закон БУМЕРАНГА.... И все равно,не смотря на то, что обидно, я  на позитиве!!!! Утешает (вернее льстит самолюбию авторскому) что говорят-то про наш блок :"ЭТО БОМБА"))))

----------

Ураган (11.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

бомба Лен,ты права...вчера провела....
когда только успела...49 скачек...прямо экспресс а не Нина
я конечно в компьютере не очень но и не такая уж и дурочка совсем деревенская..знаю что такое яндекс диск и чем он от облака отличается например безымянного
понимаю вашу обиду ....доказывать ничего не буду
у вас своя правда а у меня своя...
раз всё на мне сошлось тут...
давайте посмотрим  чище ли будет без меня...... звезды слива

----------

KLIMSNEG (17.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blink:  Нина, вы о чем??????? Мы что имена называли? Камнями в вас кидались?  Жаловались на Вас, лично?   Боже упаси, нигде - никому - ни на форуме, ни в скайпе, да вообще нигде не звучало ваше честное имя. И с чего вы взяли, что это Вы.... мне не понятно.... :Meeting: 
Кто виноват, пусть делает выводы сам.... :Blush2:  
 А мы уже "перешагнули" через ситуацию, откинули волосы назад и .... работаем дальше. :Grin:

----------

дюймовка (11.02.2016), Львовна (11.02.2016), Окрыленная (12.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Нинуль, ни в коем случае не надо принимать все на себя. Ты чтооо!!!! ТЕБЕ МЫ ВСЕГДА РАДЫ!!!

----------

дюймовка (13.02.2016), Окрыленная (12.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.02.2016), Татьянка (12.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

крайне тяжело вести программу в чисто женской или мужской компании
мы все это знаем
раньше я даже отказывалась -оправдываясь занятостью....
сейчас я вооружена до зубов-имея замечательные блоки любимых авторов среди которых дЕвочки
до того универсальные фишки!
и просты в использовании-начинающий ведущий легко сделает -только вникнуть ,прогнать с музыкой
кстати мой опыт начинающим-я манки разбиваю -печатаю по одному чтоб не запутаться и так же задания(может пригодится)
пока от зубов отлетать будет нужно ж не раз провести
-я лично работаю над программой -пока не вникну-тогда ты станешь профи
стать лучшей непросто-это труд
и огромная благодарность авторам за их труд и фантазию неисчерпаемую
ничего выдумывать не нужно
взял материал отрепетировал и вперёд!!!
а деньги я лично отбила за один раз!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
берите и не сомневайтесь
а то что я не пытаюсь рекламировать девочек как друг наверное понятно станет из недавнего конфликта
если б был плохой материал -я б слова хорошего не написала и уж тем более не стала опять покупать у них!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (17.02.2016), Татьянка (17.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Девочки, милые...всем, кто купил у нас недавно этот и другие материалы,  чтобы больше никто не сомневался и не принимал на свой счет, сообщаю : наш яндекс- диск был взломан! Точно такая же ситуация, как недавно была у Ириши Окрыленной.*

----------

khariton8461 (17.01.2017), дюймовка (18.02.2016), Окрыленная (18.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (18.02.2016), Татьянка (18.02.2016), Ураган (19.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------


## Пермячка

Эх, игрища молодецкие, зажигательные, интересные, креативные,позитивные....ой, девчонки от переполняющих эмоций уже на стихи перешла. Игровушка действительно, так хороша, что даже захотелось ее в стихах воспеть, обкатала этот игровой блок уже на 6 мероприятиях и везде фуроррррррррррррррррррр!!!!!!  Девчата! Не переставайте радовать нас всеми гранями своего таланта!

----------

Татьянка (26.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Эх, игрища молодецкие, зажигательные, интересные, креативные,позитивные....ой, девчонки от переполняющих эмоций уже на стихи перешла. Игровушка действительно, так хороша, что даже захотелось ее в стихах воспеть, обкатала этот игровой блок уже на 6 мероприятиях и везде фуроррррррррррррррррррр!!!!!! Девчата! Не переставайте радовать нас всеми гранями своего таланта!


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  Уррряяяяяяяя!!!! Спасибо за приятности!!!! Будем стараться радовать. :Blush2:

----------

